# D7000 backordered!!



## NeoPho (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sooooo pissed because I want a camera asap and the D7000 is backordered everywhere!!!! I'm starting to consider buying a canon equivalent of a D7000 may not be the same but at least there's plenty of canon cams everywhere. What do y'all think. They dnt know when they will hace them in stock =[


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 7, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> I'm sooooo pissed because I want a camera asap and the D7000 is backordered everywhere!!!! I'm starting to consider buying a canon equivalent of a D7000 may not be the same but at least there's plenty of canon cams everywhere. What do y'all think. They dnt know when they will hace them in stock =[



Ummm...IN STOCK at Adorama as we speak???  Where did you look?


Also IN STOCK at B&H?  WTF?


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 7, 2011)

I dnt trust online retailers =[ I dnt know I'm weird. Best buy said they dnt know when they will get em and this cam store in my town. =\ they said cuz of floods. Its been two months and this shop said they still dny know when they will be in....


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> I dnt trust online retailers =[ I dnt know I'm weird. Best buy said they dnt know when they will get em and this cam store in my town. =\ they said cuz of floods. Its been two months and this shop said they still dny know when they will be in....



You dont trust adorama and BH but you trust best buy? omg. you see they lied to you already.


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 7, 2011)

Wadata mean :/? If I order it online when will I get it? ?? How are they lying? ??


----------



## Destin (Dec 7, 2011)

ghache said:


> NeoPho said:
> 
> 
> > I dnt trust online retailers =[ I dnt know I'm weird. Best buy said they dnt know when they will get em and this cam store in my town. =\ they said cuz of floods. Its been two months and this shop said they still dny know when they will be in....
> ...



I trust BH more than every retail store within 100 miles of me combined! They are freaking amazing with customer service! I called them once to ask a question about a lens I was going to order, and ended up talking photography for like an hour with the guy on the phone! If you have ANY issue they will quickly resolve it and help with. They are GREAT. You won't find a bad review of them anywhere!


----------



## Destin (Dec 7, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> Wadata mean :/? If I order it online when will I get it? ?? How are they lying? ??



With the cheap/free shipping, probably 7-10 days. If you want it sooner you could overnight it for probably like $30, as long as you live in the US.


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2011)

Destin said:


> NeoPho said:
> 
> 
> > Wadata mean :/? If I order it online when will I get it? ?? How are they lying? ??
> ...




BH are awesome.

Keep in mind that i am in Ottawa, canada. I ordered a canon HF m400 for my wife and look at this.


2011-12-0709:39 AM                                 Delivered to HACHE at RECEPTION via HULL, PQ depot2011-12-0708:36 AM                                 On vehicle for delivery via HULL, PQ depot2011-12-0611:12 PM                                 Left via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot2011-12-0611:12 PMShipment in Transit2011-12-0610:46 PM                                 Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot2011-12-0610:46 PMArrived at Transfer Terminal2011-12-0610:45 PM                                 Picked up by Purolator via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot2011-12-0610:45 PMPicked up by Purolator2011-12-0601:25 AM                                 Left via METRO NY TERMINAL depot2011-12-0601:25 AMShipment in Transit2011-12-0507:22 PM                                 Shipment In Transit via METRO NY TERMINAL depot2011-12-0507:22 PMArrived at Transfer Terminal





2 days and delivered to my door?!?! you cant ask for More.

19.50 Duty fees and 9 bucks shipping. (2 to 6 days)


that camcorder is for sale  in shops around here at 549$ + tax without any rebate, I got it for 356 with shipping and duty at BH. It was also at 549.00 but its on sale right now.

We are in 2011, even my grand father who can barely use a computer found his way to ebay and paypal.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 7, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> I dnt trust online retailers =[ I dnt know I'm weird. Best buy said they dnt know when they will get em and this cam store in my town. =\ they said cuz of floods. Its been two months and this shop said they still dny know when they will be in....



Sorry, you cannot be helped.  Both B&H and Adorama have been in business for nearly 40 years.  They don't stay in business by scamming people.  I'd trust them to babysit my kids.


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure my fear is understandable. Its a lot of money I'm dealing with here. Ill try and maybe pay through paypal. Thanks a lot. I dnt mean to sound ignorant but I've worked overtime to get money for my dream. I have never ordered anything online. Maybe its time I jump into the new decade =]


----------



## valvestem (Dec 7, 2011)

The floods are a true story, but Bestbuy is probably out of stock.  Adorama and B&H still have them is stock, and you can trust them, I believe they have been around even longer than Best Buy as well.


----------



## nfp (Dec 7, 2011)

I have baught my D700 and most of my lenses off of B&H.  Excellent company and great service.  Fast shipping.  Had one of my flashes go bad about a month after I ordered it and made one call to B&H and they told me to send it to them for replacement, no questions asked.  Less than a week after I sent it to them I got the replacement back.  Won't find a better retailer.  I agree that I trust B&H over any local retailer.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

I have purchased ever new piece of equipment I order through Adorama. If I go to NYC I go to B&H's store. Why? Cuz B&H is like disneyland for photographers and Adorama's store is actually very tiny. Only reason. I'd order from B&H without even blinking if they had what I wanted and Adorama didn't.
Now Best Buy? I wouldn't order dog shxt from. It'd be incredibly over priced and you can just wait till they damn well get around to it. Customer service? Well, they are THERE, but that's about it. They know JACK SHXT about what they are doing!


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 7, 2011)

stores can't order new stock from Nikon, because new lenses aren't being made.  best buys usually only carry like 2-3 D7000s at each store, max.  Most only carry 1.  BH and Adorama have thousands in their warehouses.  Also, I'd be willing to bet that best buy stood flat footed when news of the floods hit, while camera specialty stores like BH and Adorama bought all the stock they could find anywhere.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 7, 2011)

A little while back I stupidly ordered the wrong battery grip for my camera. B&H said to ship it back no problem as long as the product box and original content were complete. When I packed it up I put a note in the box indicating which grip I rally meant to order and to just go ahead and charge my CC for the difference plus the cost of shipping again. Just a few days later my new grip arrived. They charged my CC for the price difference but no additional shipping. Can't ask for better than that.


edit: Adorama is just as good, as are The Camera Store, Vistek and Henry's.


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2011)

Patrice said:


> A little while back I stupidly ordered the wrong battery grip for my camera. B&H said to ship it back no problem as long as the product box and original content were complete. When I packed it up I put a note in the box indicating which grip I rally meant to order and to just go ahead and charge my CC for the difference plus the cost of shipping again. Just a few days later my new grip arrived. They charged my CC for the price difference but no additional shipping. Can't ask for better than that.
> 
> 
> edit: Adorama is just as good, as are The Camera Store, Vistek and Henry's.



When i need something real quick i go to that vistek store at about 2 min drive form my studio. I rent gear from them regularly.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't turn my car around in bestbuy's parking lot after the "nothing but great experiences" I've had with BHPHOTO delivering to my front door.


----------



## kbs (Dec 8, 2011)

I literally ordered my D7000 (from Ritz Camera I'm not sure if they are national) on the 28th of November and got it yesterday.  So that is a nine day wait.... I am not complaining especially since Best Buy said I would have to wait until the 16th of Dec.


----------



## kbs (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention a few of the days I waited were for Ritz's warehouse to ship it to that location.


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are shopping at Best Buy, you are buying into their scams. Their stuff is overpriced. Even with the employee discount as an employee, they're STILL making easy money off products. I only shop at Best Buy if I absolutely need something and don't want to wait for shipping, which is VERY rarely. I think I've bought 1 thing from there this year. 

Like it's been said before, B&H and Adorama have been in business much longer than Best Buy. There have been nothing but good stories to hear about them. I live in NY but 5 hours from NYC. If I lived closer, I would make the drive just to go to the B&H store there.


----------



## eshane (Dec 8, 2011)

NeoPho said:
			
		

> I dnt trust online retailers =[ I dnt know I'm weird. Best buy said they dnt know when they will get em and this cam store in my town. =\ they said cuz of floods. Its been two months and this shop said they still dny know when they will be in....



I shop at BH all the time. I trust them I've gotten all the product at a timely manner. I've all my shopping though the app its worked great.


----------



## arodrigz (Dec 8, 2011)

I can understand your hesitation with online shopping especially for cameras. There are a lot of non legit web sites out there intended to scam your money. However, like everything else, a little common sense will go along way. Here are some rules: 
1. The old saying is still true, if it's too good to be true it's most likely a scam. For the most part nobody is going to give it away. 
2. Check out reviews for every company you think about buying from. If you can't find a healthy amount of reviews (healthy meaning a lot, a good and established web retailer dealing with a world market should be able to generate a ton of reviews) then don't use them even if it's a great deal. Also if you find consistent bad or questionable reviews then toss the company off your list. Don't risk it hoping your transaction will turn out right. 
3. Like your local stores, and I would say more importantly than your local store because you aren't dealing in person, don't just shop price but shop customer service. 
4. When you shop use a protected method of payment. For me that means American express. Amex guarantees everything I buy plus it doubles the original manufactures warranty by a maximum of a year (very nice. Just had to use it a few months ago with an electronics device that was out of warranty but still covered under Amex because of the doubling of the warranty so got my money back almost two years after the purchase). I don't know if that feature is on every Amex card since they have multiple types of cards but you can research it on their website. I use the platinum delta skymiles card. 
5. As far as stores are concerned, your big name retailers that are also available in and around your town, like Sears, Macy's, even Best Buy and others all have web sites and are safe places online. Just know that you might have to pay high dollar for your item. But don't discount them because they sometimes run crazy sales. Also, what you don't find in stock in their store you can many times find online. 
6. Here's a list of a few stores online that I've used for electronics: Adorama (bought a canon T3i from them last week, incredibly fast shipping, got my camera and loving it), BHPhoto, Amazon (your safer buying from the amazon store instead of individual sellers but I have never had an issue with individual sellers except for a few cancelled orders because the item was not found), Newegg, tigerdirect, CDW, JR.com (I've bought a few things from them for my church but nothing electronics and never had to test their customer service. Macwarehouse and macmall sometimes carry cameras if I remember correctly. The list goes on but those are some that carry cameras. 
7. Here's a thought on eBay. First, make sure it has a warranty. You might save a buck or two by buying it from an individual but just keep in mind that they just dont make things like they used too and electronics are prone to fail. Treat each seller like an individual retailer and apply the above rules. Check out their feedback looking for a high number of feedback and mostly positive. Stay away from very low feedback sellers and check out how long they have had an eBay account. If they have not been a long time established ebayer I usually will stay away from them. There are so many other established sellers out there with good prices that it is not worth taking a chance on the iffy ones.  Also check out their return policy. And check out what they've sold. If your buying a $1300-$1500 hundred piece of equipment from them and they have 120 feedback ratings but all of those purchases and or sales are for $2 items I generally stay clear from that seller (by the way, many of your reputable established eBay companies will have ratings in the thousands) The more money I'm putting out the more cautious I'm going to be and for that kind of money, I want to buy from a seller who is established and frequently sells high priced items. But again, for that kind of cash I'd rather buy from a certified retailer where warranties apply so I can use my Amex card and double the warranty or at least tack on another year.  

Anyway, that's just a few things I've found helpful in my online shopping. Others can add their tips. But as youve heard here, for what you are looking for currently, go with Adorama or BHphoto and if you have an Amex card, buy it on that.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 8, 2011)

Also if you are a student or know a student bhphoto.com/edu for heavy discounts. I recently purchased a Sekonic 358 light meter for same price as the used ones I saw on my local craigslist.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 8, 2011)

Just checked out BH for the Canon 100-400 and was surprised that (with the euro-dollar rate) it was much cheaper than over here but when I checked the shipping charge it said the total extra would come to more than 500 dollars :S (VAT, duties, delivery etc.)


----------



## PhotoFrenzie (Dec 8, 2011)

I just ordered my D7000 refurbished off of adorama 4 days ago and got it today. So far the camera is awesome. Their trustworthy!


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 8, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> I'm sure my fear is understandable. Its a lot of money I'm dealing with here. Ill try and maybe pay through paypal. Thanks a lot. I dnt mean to sound ignorant but I've worked overtime to get money for my dream. I have never ordered anything online. Maybe its time I jump into the new decade =]



The $1299 you're spending on the D7000 Body is pretty insignificant relative to other orders that B&H get.  At one time, we had ordered 2 of the Canon 800mm lenses from them, which would now total up to $28,000.... We didn't worry a bit.  Even that is insignificant compared to some of the specialty items they sell: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/482225-REG/Fujinon_XA87X132ESM_XA87x13_2ESM_2_3_HD_Zoom.html


----------



## Divatologist (Dec 13, 2011)

I would love to buy my camera from either of those, B&H or Adorama. Unfortunately, I can't pay for my camera in full or off in 6 months. The 18 months no interest Best Buy offers is easier for me to handle. Because I am a reward zone memeber I'll get about $70 back to spend in the store from my purchase because they have triple points on all dslr cameras until the 24th. I will use that money towards a SB-700. B&H and Adorama both offer the D7000 new for $1299.00 and Best Buy has it new for $1199.99 ($1200). B&H and Adorama have the SB-700 new for $327 and Best Buy has it for $330. I have the SB-600. So, I can wait to get my bonus $$$, as it's not instant with purchase. I'll pay about $260 for my SB-700. I have Ritz Camera, Penn Camera, and Best Buy all in my town. I get all my camera tips and info from the guys at Penn. They only offer 6 months financing at Penn & Ritz as well. So for me, Best Buy is my best option. Still hoping that I will catch some sort of deal before the 24th though.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with buying from Best Buy.


----------



## ghache (Dec 13, 2011)

I bough all my TVs and monitors and laptops from bestbuy/futureshop and stapples., they had the best deal around.


----------



## thierry (Dec 13, 2011)

Use PayPal and join the thousands who have been scammed by them...


----------



## Tee (Dec 13, 2011)

NeoPho said:


> I'm sooooo pissed because I want a camera asap and the D7000 is backordered everywhere!!!! I'm starting to consider buying a canon equivalent of a D7000 may not be the same but at least there's plenty of canon cams everywhere. What do y'all think. They dnt know when they will hace them in stock =[



If you really want a D7000, buy from B&H or Adorama.  If you really want a D7000, you'll wait for Best Buy to get one in stock.  Either way, before you hastily make an impulse buy because what you want now isn't available, remember you're not just buying a camera, you're investing into a system.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

thierry said:


> Use PayPal and join the thousands who have been scammed by them...



This is what I was thinking... Almost to the point where I want to believe the OP is trolling. 

Paypal is a breeding ground for scams. Ordering from B&H or Adorama is totally legit and safe.


----------

